

The world’s newest mineral is unlike anything we’ve ever seen before  - ghosh
http://www.salon.com/2014/04/26/the_worlds_newest_mineral_is_unlike_anything_weve_ever_seen_before_partner/

======
danieltillett
At first sight this story looks to be some sort of joke - really polar bear
peninsular in Australia, but it seems to be real. Here is the original paper
[http://minmag.geoscienceworld.org/content/78/1/131.abstract](http://minmag.geoscienceworld.org/content/78/1/131.abstract)

------
biot
Original source:
[http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/science/140424/the-w...](http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/science/140424/the-
worlds-newest-mineral-unlike-anything-weve-ever-seen)

